# 212 Electric Lift



## smithery404 (15 d ago)

Anyone know of a motor that will work on 212 electric lift? JD# AM33929 no longer available.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

smithery404 said:


> Anyone know of a motor that will work on 212 electric lift? JD# AM33929 no longer available.


See your other post


----------

